
NetBSD: There's an amiga running a mirror at HTTP://de.netbsd.org - doener
https://mobile.twitter.com/netbsd/status/1286898183923277829
======
doener
"It's an Amiga A3000 with 68060 accelerator card (Cyberstorm Mk2)"

[https://mobile.twitter.com/netbsd/status/1286910129716236289](https://mobile.twitter.com/netbsd/status/1286910129716236289)

------
rbanffy
A shame it's not running the original Amiga Unix.

